# Grooming video



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

check out Darlah and Nathan's site for a good video on grooming. The article is on the right side of the page under grooming 101. Nathan publishes Havanese Breed Magazine. a great magazine. http://www.talemakerhavanese.com/about-us/


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Love this video, love Nathan and Darlah. We got our Hav from them last November. All the articles under "Havanese Tips" in the top nav bar are full of great information as well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Piper's Mom said:


> Love this video, love Nathan and Darlah. We got our Hav from them last November. All the articles under "Havanese Tips" in the top nav bar are full of great information as well.


did you go to the picnic?


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

We were hoping to make it but work schedules and distance (would have been driving from Kincardine) wouldn't allow it this year.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Piper's Mom said:


> We were hoping to make it but work schedules and distance (would have been driving from Kincardine) wouldn't allow it this year.


hey , you ready for a sibling for Piper, they just had a litter of 12. lol


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> hey , you ready for a sibling for Piper, they just had a litter of 12. lol


Wow, that size litter has to be a record. Think it's the biggest one I've heard of. Ouch, poor Mom!


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Ha, MHS has definitely struck and we know we will get her a sibling eventually but we know now's not the right time. Spice is amazing for taking care of all those pups so well. I do think it was 10 though?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep 10 http://www.talemakerhavanese.com/talemaker-puppy-blogging/2013/7/18/spice-pups-are-coming.html


----------

